# Spectrum 2-6-0 Fix for Dummy's - Please



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

TOC you wrote the following in a posting on the archive board:

"I pulled the boxes, held them together, with one pin up, one down, and there is about .040" offset in the bearings.
So, I re-assembled the journals and drivers (look at the boxes...there is a "flat" side and a "humped" side...."hump" to driver....keeps the drivers from rubbing on the frame) and dropped the assembly back into the frame with the pins facing out of the chassis.
Put it all back together and on the track, running board is dead level, and center driver......I can just see light between it and rail.
You can tell how yours is put together without taking anything apart.
Rotate the drivers so you can see through the spokes of #3 driver (either side) at the bottom of the journal box.
You will always see a round peg just forward of the centerline, about 1/8" o.d., and a similar square peg just aft of the centerline.
If yours is put together with the pin down (high cab) the pin will just be visible between the square and round pegs.
If you want to fix it for a test, pull the rods off #3 axle, pull the bottom cover (8 screws) lift #3 axle assembly out, rotate journals to correct position and drop back in. Re-assemble and test.
Let me know what you find.
TOC"

I just picked up a Mogul at the Springfield Train show and knew there were some fixes to apply. But it's not clear to this "Dummy" if the "pin down" analysis means my model is correct or needs the middle driver fix?

Also, I'll be installing a DCC decoder with back-emf, so does the mogul have the same "smoke" problem that the Connie had.

Thanks. Peter.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I got this answer from TOC while the board was down. 

"I had to double-check. 
Yes, if you have 3 pins in a row, NOT counting the narrow supports at the 
very edge of the journal box, you're fine. 

iII Ii correct looks like that, with the "i" being the narrow supports at 
the edges. 
iI Ii is incorrect. 

Dave" 

This was one of those tasks that was easier to do than describe. While I was in there I removed the suppressor board from the end on the motor as I'm installing a sound decoder in the boiler. There would be a whole lot of people blundering around if it was not you and the others at mylargescale.com offering advice to the less experienced. 

Thanks again. 

Peter.


----------

